# Blazers v. Hawks Game Thread



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Go Blazers!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Seems like we are playing just like we were in the Rockets game. I hope we can start shooting better.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sergio looking sharp. Nice of him to take it to the rim. We need more of the same.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

We're playing sluggish today. Hopefully, we can turn it on later in the game, which would be a reversal of the Houston game where they started really well and then sturggled..


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

From what the radio tells me, this is pretty inept.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

This is just terrible. We just can't do anything on either end of the floor. We can't play D or make a shot.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Hap said:


> From what the radio tells me, this is pretty inept.


Our shooting is definitely inept. No one on our team is shooting well, it seems.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Our defense is pretty awful, too.


----------



## BlazerDog (Jul 18, 2004)

After the first Atlanta game Roy was quoted as saying, " We found out tonight that we don't need to bring our A game to win." 

We havn't seen an A effort since. I hope they wake up soon and realize they need to find their A game. They seem satisfied with their season. It could be a long second half of the season.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I hate to say it but I'm not sure I can watch the second half. I have watch every minute of all our games this year except when I had no power(storm). I even listen to those games. This is just to painful to watch. I don't mind losing but at least want to be in the game.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Season over. We've been exposed as a 20 game fluke. These guys are playing like complete bums.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerDog said:


> After the first Atlanta game Roy was quoted as saying, " We found out tonight that we don't need to bring our A game to win."
> 
> We havn't seen an A effort since. I hope they wake up soon and realize they need to find their A game. They seem satisfied with their season. It could be a long second half of the season.


Portland is finding out they actually have to bring A game to play.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> Season over. We've been exposed as a 20 game fluke. These guys are playing like complete bums.


Hahahahahaha dude. Calm down. We got this one. Just watch.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

We can't play any worse and we're only down 15. It's not over, yet.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Yega1979 said:


> Season over. We've been exposed as a 20 game fluke. These guys are playing like complete bums.


The NBA is a game of adjustments. Teams have adjusted to our pick n roll, and now Nate needs to counter. But regardless we need to hit our wide open shots. I also think we are over passing.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Don't give up, fellow Blazer fans. We can still win this game. They have done incredbile things this season so this game is not over yet. 

As for the rest of the season, I still feel we have a good chance to make the playoffs. Our team is just in a bit of a slump right now.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd rather hear the "more more more, how do you like it how do you like it" commercial in a continual loop for 90 days, than hear anymore Michael Savage ads.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I would at least like to see us play a little harder. It seems we are a step slow the last couple games.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> I'd rather hear the "more more more, how do you like it how do you like it" commercial in a continual loop for 90 days, than hear anymore Michael Savage ads.



Hap check you PM's! :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

thats not a good start to the 2nd half.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Second half is starting just like the first. We are a step slow and can't play D, rebound or shoot.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> Hahahahahaha dude. Calm down. We got this one. Just watch.


No, we are just awful. Just jacking up random jumpshots(and missing them badly) constantly getting beat down the floor. A sub .500 Eastern Conferance team is toying with us at home.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

If we lose this game... no All Star spot for Roy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, enough of listening to this debacle. 

I could understand if Atlanta was a better team than Portland, but they're not.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

ZackAddy said:


> If we lose this game... no All Star spot for Roy.


The way the team has played and Roy the last couple games I would have to agree. I'm not sure if he would make it if we won. I was thinking before the last couple games Roy might have a good chance.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

defense is horrible


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Hap said:


> Well, enough of listening to this debacle.
> 
> I could understand if Atlanta was a better team than Portland, but they're not.


we don't look like the better team

our record against East teams is horrible


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

It doesn't look like we are going to be able to get back in this game. I hope we can make at least one run but I just can't see it happening.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

we need stops


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Frye's shot = hilariously awesome. If only it had been a 3!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Down 10 with 12 minutes to go. We can still get the win, but I want to see better defense and more points in the paint.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

We just play so dumb. Outlaw had a dumb foul the first half. Jones should have let him go.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

We can't even get the score below 10 points. Seattle even made a run on the Hawks.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

our defense is so horrible. they're getting whatever they want.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

ZachAddy, we were doin' just fine until you started following the team around!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Perhaps we need a little Joel in there. He can help us with the defense and rebounding, which are two areas we need improvement.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

ZackAddy said:


> defense is horrible


I'm going to say it........Portland's bigs today are playing very soft. I can't believe how Altanta is carving up the Portland defense along with pushing Frye and Aldridge out of the paint. Portland loos lost, they can't trade baskets now, Portland is playing way to soft to win this game.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

Outlaw baby, Outlaw!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

OUTLAW is an underrated three point shooter.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

And one by Roy to cut it down to 8 with about 6 min left.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

WTF, Why can't Roy just do that more often?!?!?!?!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Blazers2121 said:


> WTF, Why can't Roy just do that more often?!?!?!?!


That was amazing. I was yelling.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

YEAHH!!! Roy with another "and one" play to cut it to 5. This one was SICK!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Awesome D by Roy to force the TO. Down 4 with 2:20 to go


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I can't believe we actually have a chance to tie it.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

ROY IS THE MAN. The block and then the lay up on the other end. FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy just tied the game with yet another lay up. He is our savior!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Darkwebs said:


> ROY IS THE MAN. The block and then the lay up on the other end. FANTASTIC!!


he needs to be the man for the whole game and not just the 4th Q.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

This is amazing.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

ZackAddy said:


> I can't believe we actually have a chance to tie it.


That's surprising. You're one of the more optimistic posters on this board. Like your sig says, "Portland Trail Blazers: Where Amazing Happens." 

Go Blazers!! Finish this with a win.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Roy = UNDERRATED DEFENDER.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

HOLY CRAP!! Roy has made 3 spectacular defensive stops by himself and 3 big lay ups in the last 2 and a half minutes of this 4th. Blazers has a chance to win this with 9 seconds left and the ball.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

We Lead!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy gets free throws with 2 seconds left. Misses the first free throw, but makes the 2nd.

Hawks with a chance to win this with 2 seconds left.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

foul 2 give for us


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Ugh......you gotta make your free throws!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I hope that missed FT won't cost us at least overtime. Roy is the man though!!!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

haha wooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooo


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

WAHOOOOO!!! Blazers win!!!! Blazers WIN!!!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> Season over. We've been exposed as a 20 game fluke. These guys are playing like complete bums.


Would you care to rescind your statement?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

ProZach said:


> We can't play any worse and we're only down 15. It's not over, yet.


Word.

Roy might be pretty good.

:clap::worthy:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

How the hell is he not an All-Star?! Seriously!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow just wow we win! I can't believe we won this game. The Hawks played great but Roy took over in the 4th qtr.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Big win, congratulations.

Didn't think you'd have come back. Sucks for the Hawks..


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow. Nice.

Roy played like an all-star during the clutch. Very impressive.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

wastro said:


> How the hell is he not an All-Star?! Seriously!


This might just be what gets Roy in the All Star game.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

And how about TO,Mr 4th Quarter?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

okay.....I'm going to change my shorts. :lol:


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Roy single handedly brought us back and won this game. He needs to be on the All-Star team. 

We need to send this last 3 mins of this game to the other coaches in the league. The strip on Joe Johnson, the block on Smith, the lock down D on Johnson again to force miss. And 3 tough contested lay-ups. 

This is the most impressive performance by Roy in his career that I have seen. Roy: Where Amazing Happens!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> Hahahahahaha dude. Calm down. We got this one. Just watch.


^ prophecy


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Yega1979 said:


> No, we are just awful. Just jacking up random jumpshots(and missing them badly) constantly getting beat down the floor. A sub .500 Eastern Conferance team is toying with us at home.



Thanks Yega. Once you piped up I knew we would win. LOL


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm watching the last 5 minutes again. I still have no idea how we won this game. That was one of the most amazing wins I've ever seen.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Roy is becoming a really good defensive guard. 

I gotta say it again, our offense and our defense looks at its best when Outlaw and Roy are both in the game. Nate's got to figure out that we can use them together for more than just the final 10 minutes of a game. with Outlaw in there teams can't just focus on containing Roy, because if you do Outlaw will just do some crazy move to create something for himself. Outlaw just isn't a 25 mpg player anymore.

anyway, nice win. hell, amazing win.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I guess me working under my car and not listening to the game (I actually listened to This week with George Snuffalafugus) is the reason we won.

I like being wrong (although they didn't exactly good apparently in the first 28 minutes). 

Btw, I love my car. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Have we maybe gotten to the point where Martel shouldn't start? I dont know if they're running plays for him or not, but he seems to be a non factor a lot more often than not.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

ZackAddy said:


> I'm watching the last 5 minutes again. I still have no idea how we won this game. That was one of the most amazing wins I've ever seen.


One word summary of how we won: Roy. :cheers:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

By the way, Dallas is up by 5 on Denver as I type this -- about 8 minutes to go.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Hap said:


> Have we maybe gotten to the point where Martel shouldn't start? I dont know if they're running plays for him or not, but he seems to be a non factor a lot more often than not.


 Good observation, Hap. Maybe we should start James Jones, instead.

Unbelievable win, and Atlanta stopped scoring once we got out of that cursed zone defense. Coaching staff needs to make adjustments quicker!

Roy was MVP in the 4th quarter.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Webster plays fine. We don't run plays for him and we don't play him a lot. If we play him more and run plays for him, he scores. That's what happened in two of the wins against Utah.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Interesting that Sergio got more minutes than Jack tonight. Has that ever happened before?


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Denver just lost.

Utah and Houston are in a close game in the 4th.

WoW - Timberwolves even beat the Nets!!! - yeah, they'll be some changes coming alright!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

southnc said:


> Denver just lost.
> 
> Utah and Houston are in a close game in the 4th.
> 
> WoW - Timberwolves even beat the Nets!!! - yeah, they'll be some changes coming alright!


:clap: Great news. We need Denver to lose to New Orleans tomorrow, and then we'll be tied for the first spot in our division.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Break up the T'Wolves!

And Utah will probably beat Houston, which is kind of a no-win situation for us.

The other good news for us is that Denver's next game is in New Orleans.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

utah is up 11 now. Korver has made a huge difference with this team. @#cking Philly


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

OK, so how are the standings then.

Are us and denver tied on top? or do we have the same wins but we have 1 more loss? and if Utah wins this are we tied with them also? i know we have the tiebraker on both of them, which is huge.

And BTW, i learned my lesson one game where i thought we would lose so i typed out some negative message and we ended up winning, it is better to hold it in until after the game. And LOL at the guy who said we are a 20 game fluke, lmao.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't know who to root for in that game (Utah vs. Houston).


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> OK, so how are the standings then.
> 
> Are us and denver tied on top? or do we have the same wins but we have 1 more loss? and if Utah wins this are we tied with them also? i know we have the tiebraker on both of them, which is huge.
> 
> And BTW, i learned my lesson one game where i thought we would lose so i typed out some negative message and we ended up winning, it is better to hold it in until after the game. And LOL at the guy who said we are a 20 game fluke, lmao.


 I believe we are 1/2 game behind Denver, tied with Utah.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

So I wasn't able to follow this game. Looking at the box score it appears Sergio played pretty well... Blazers were +8 while he was in there and he had 6 assists in 16 minutes. Did he look that impressive? Did he get more pt than Jack because Jack also had the flu or something?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

YugoslavianMtnHound said:


> So I wasn't able to follow this game. Looking at the box score it appears Sergio played pretty well... Blazers were +8 while he was in there and he had 6 assists in 16 minutes. Did he look that impressive? Did he get more pt than Jack because Jack also had the flu or something?


Yes, Sergio looked good again against the Hawks. He seems to have his best games against Atl. I'm not sure about Jack and the Flu but Roy had the Flu and it didn't bother him much:lol:.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Great win.

Just when I think Roy can't do anything more to impress me, he finds a new trick! OTOH, LaMarcus is starting to depress me. The kid looks as if he is destined to be just another average player. He was playing better when the team was losing!

If the Blazers were in the east, they would be 4th in the conference. In the west, they have maybe a 50/50 chance at the play-offs. Life isn't fair.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Just Back from the Game*

Just got home from the game. I haven't had time to read the game thread. So, these are my untainted thoughts from watching the game live.

The Blazers REALLY did not deserve that win (but I'm still glad they got it). They were totally passive for about 40 minutes. They stood around on defense and let the Hawks get lay-ups and dunks. They didn't get back on defense (more dunks for the Hawks) and didn't box out and rebound aggressively. I have no idea how the fast break points, points in the paint and second chance points compared for the two teams, but for the first 40 minutes the Hawks had to have a big advantage in all three areas. The Hawks attacked the paint, pounded the glass and as a result they were getting all the breaks and most of the calls. It was really quite painful to watch.

On offense, whether it was Sergio (especially), or Jack, or even Blake and Roy, our PG dribbled around aimlessly 27 feet from the basket until the shot clock wound down to about 4 seconds and then passed it to someone who had to force up a bad shot as the shot clock expired. They almost never attacked the paint and almost always pissed away the first 18 - 20 seconds of the shot clock doing nothing remotely related to getting a decent shot off. The few times they did attack the paint they got good shots, or drew fouls. Problem was they seemed perfectly content to only do so once or twice a quarter. Again, very painful and ugly to watch. 

Then, for the last eight minutes, it was a totally different game and the Blazers looked like a totally different team. They sarted to attack the paint. Brandon Roy took over. By driving to the basket he got a lot of high percentage lay-ups, drew several fouls and caused the defense to pack it in to try to keep him from getting to the rim. And that meant our three point shooters, instead of launching a desperation shot with a hand in their face to beat the shot clock, now had plenty of time to set their feet, line-up their shot and knock it down. We started to get the breaks, started to draw more fouls, got much better looks, either in the paint or wide open 3s. We also started to get more rebounds and picked up the defensive intensity on the other end.

So, why so passive for the first 40 minutes? Again, the Blazers were VERY lucky to get this win. For 40 minutes they played like they didn't even care they were down by 15 points. The effort was so lacking they looked like they were perfectly willing to lose by 20 at home to the Atlanta Hawks.

This may have worked tonight (barely) and won't work against most teams on most nights. I hate to sound so negative when they got the win, but this seems to be an emerging pattern - and it's getting worse, and the games are getting closer. The last three games I've been to the Blazers have played horrible in the first half (76ers, Jazz and tonight). They've managed to come back and win all three, but in the other two they started playing well much earlier. Against Philadelphia, they started their comeback about half way through the 3rd quarter. Against Utah, what's his name got hot and lit them up for 24 in the 3rd. Tonight, they had a mini-run at the end of the third to cut Atlanta's led to 10, but almost immediately let the Hawks go back up by 14.

Anyway, a win is a win. I'd just like to see them play with some sense of urgency (and competency) for the first 2 or 3 quarters and not need to dig out of a big hole in the 4th. It didn't work against Houston, or New Orleans, and won't work against most veteran teams.

BNM


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

LaMarcus had 16/8 on 7-11 shooting tonight! How does that scream "destined to be just another average player?"


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Tortimer said:


> Yes, Sergio looked good again against the Hawks. He seems to have his best games against Atl. I'm not sure about Jack and the Flu but Roy had the Flu and it didn't bother him much:lol:.


Watching the game in person, I wasn't that impressed with Sergio tonight. Yes, he had some nice passes, but he spent way to much time dribbling around doing nothing and his perimeter defense was pretty horrible. Both Acie Law and Anthony Johnson got open looks and penetrated at will when he was in the game. But then he wasn't the only one standing around on defense while the Hawks had their way with the Blazers for three and a half quarters.

BNM


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

just got home...great fourth quarter, we need to get that MVP chant going


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

wastro said:


> LaMarcus had 16/8 on 7-11 shooting tonight! How does that scream "destined to be just another average player?"


Look at the season to date:

First 16 games - 8 games of 20+ pts.

Next 10 games - 4 of 20+

Last 13 games - 2 of 20+

Defenders have figured him out, and he has been unable to adjust. Since neither his defense nor his rebounding have been anything special, his regression on offense leaves him "just another average player."


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I still can't believe we came back from 14 down with less than 7 minutes left. That's just ... I don't know ... unbelievable?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Look at the season to date:
> 
> First 16 games - 8 games of 20+ pts.
> 
> ...


You can't ignore that run during the first 20 games, though. Has he regressed since then? Arguably, yes. But you can't ignore what he did before that.

And you can't say that he's destined to become anything. He's been known to be the hardest worker on the team. He lifts weights like crazy. Spent Christmas night working on his jumper. He's already going for 17/7 in his first real season in the NBA. He spent a lot of last year injured, so to see what he's doing this season is impressive. Don't underestimate his ability or will to improve.

The other thing I think you might be underestimating


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Is it perhaps, maybe, potentially possible that LMA's decrease in 20+ point games coincides with Travis Outlaw's emergences as a 4th Quarter threat?

Oct-Nov: 1 20+ game
December: 5 20+ games
January: 3 20+ games

Just a thought.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

LaMarcus has hit the wall, that doesn't mean he's an average player.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Sergio led the team in assists with 6 tonight in 26 minutes of play. Also Roy played exceptionally well considering he was running a fever and was feeling bad.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Can someone tell me how to put some pics of game on this thread? My Daughter-in-law and my step-son were guests tonight at the game and have some good pics. Anyone?

gatorpops


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

gatorpops said:


> Can someone tell me how to put some pics of game on this thread? My Daughter-in-law and my step-son were guests tonight at the game and have some good pics. Anyone?
> 
> gatorpops


there should be a link below that says "manage attachments" And that should lead you to your computer, and you can post them as thumbnails that when you click on them full size pictures show up.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

It's been hours since the game ended and I still can't believe we won. We played horrible all game and yet, we won. Amazing. And you know what, Boob No More? I'll take it. We trailed big against Atlanta in both games and came back to win. And we came back against Utah and Philly, like you said, and we won. But that's MUCH better than what I saw when I went on the road with the Blazers the past 10 days. We had a 9 pt lead vs Boston, a 12 point lead vs New Orleans, and a 12 pt lead at home vs the Rockets and we just coughed up those leads so quickly. I'm much happier with coming back from 19 down then I am from getting off to a quick start and faltering. I'll take it.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

wastro said:


> You can't ignore that run during the first 20 games, though. Has he regressed since then? Arguably, yes. But you can't ignore what he did before that.
> 
> And you can't say that he's destined to become anything. He's been known to be the hardest worker on the team. He lifts weights like crazy. Spent Christmas night working on his jumper. He's already going for 17/7 in his first real season in the NBA. He spent a lot of last year injured, so to see what he's doing this season is impressive. Don't underestimate his ability or will to improve.
> 
> The other thing I think you might be underestimating


No one has been a bigger cheerleader for LaMarcus than I have - going back to months before the 06 draft. I *hope* you are correct, and this is just a bump in the road.

In college, the big knock on him was that he was sometimes too passive, too willing to defer to his team-mates, instead of asserting himself as the best player on the team. I am concerned that he has fallen back into that habit. In the long run I believe he will be a better player, and the Blazers a better team, if he develops more of a "take charge" attitude.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Is it perhaps, maybe, potentially possible that LMA's decrease in 20+ point games coincides with Travis Outlaw's emergences as a 4th Quarter threat?
> 
> Oct-Nov: 1 20+ game
> December: 5 20+ games
> ...


That may well be part of it. As I said, that was the concern some folks had about him before the draft. In crunch time, will he take over the game, or meekly step aside? That mindset can be the difference between a talented player being merely good, and being something special.

I know it may seem like nit-picking - but as much as Outlaw has improved, he shouldn't be a better clutch time player than LaMarcus.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Who cares how we win, it's a win! I like this better then if we lead the whole game by 20 and won by 2!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

That last shot should be a NIKE poster!!!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

oops, noticed some of the photos in another thread.

A hell of a game. Brandon Roy should be an All-Star! I had my doubts for three and a half quarters but this team continues to amaze me. I should never quit on this team even if they're down 10 with 2 minutes left. They never give up and I love that about them.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ZackAddy said:


> It's been hours since the game ended and I still can't believe we won. We played horrible all game and yet, we won. Amazing. And you know what, Boob No More? I'll take it. We trailed big against Atlanta in both games and came back to win. And we came back against Utah and Philly, like you said, and we won. But that's MUCH better than what I saw when I went on the road with the Blazers the past 10 days. We had a 9 pt lead vs Boston, a 12 point lead vs New Orleans, and a 12 pt lead at home vs the Rockets and we just coughed up those leads so quickly. I'm much happier with coming back from 19 down then I am from getting off to a quick start and faltering. I'll take it.


Yeah, I'll take it, too. I said so in my first post. My "complaint" isn't that they won. It isn't that they came from behind and pulled out another 4th quarter miracle. It isn't even the fact that they let Atlanta go up 14 early in the 4th quarter on them (although that shouldn't happen at home). It's about how godawful bad they played at both ends of the court for 3.5 quarters and how they had no life and no passion until Roy took over with 8 minutes to go. Pritchard is always big on building a "culture of winning" - that winning breeds more winning. It becomes habit forming. But, bad habits, like sloppy play and lack of effort, are also habit forming. On most nights, especially against other teams in the West that fighting for a play-off spot, what they did tonight just won't get it done. They were able to pull of a win against a team almost as young as they are, that also lacks play-off experience and veteran leaders - a team that's four games under 0.500 in the very weak Eastern Conference. They can't spot good teams, teams that are above 0.500 in the West, teams with veteran leaders with play-of experience that kind of lead and expect to win. 

Making the play-offs in the West is going to be very difficult. Right now the Blazer are tied with the Jazz for the 8th and final play-of spot. We hold the tie breaker, but Utah has won 8 of 9 and is playing much better in January than they did in December. We are a half game behind Denver and Golden State, who has won 6 of 8. Portland, Denver, Golden State, Utah and Houston are all going to be fighting for the last two play-off spots in the West. Letting a team like Atlanta totally outplay you for 3.5 quarters in your own building is unacceptable. The Blazers can't afford to coast. They can't afford to take anyone lightly. They need to bring their "A" game every night, like they did in December. Or else, they won't make the play-offs.

Again, sorry to be negative after such a thrilling win (and I was thrilled to be there and see it, just like I was for the 76ers game and the Jazz game). Just calling it like I see it based on what I observed at the game today.

BNM


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yeah, I'll take it, too. I said so in my first post. My "complaint" isn't that they won. It isn't that they came from behind and pulled out another 4th quarter miracle. It isn't even the fact that they let Atlanta go up 14 early in the 4th quarter on them (although that shouldn't happen at home). It's about how godawful bad they played at both ends of the court for 3.5 quarters and how they had no life and no passion until Roy took over with 8 minutes to go. Pritchard is always big on building a "culture of winning" - that winning breeds more winning. It becomes habit forming. But, bad habits, like sloppy play and lack of effort, are also habit forming. On most nights, especially against other teams in the West that fighting for a play-off spot, what they did tonight just won't get it done. They were able to pull of a win against a team almost as young as they are, that also lacks play-off experience and veteran leaders - a team that's four games under 0.500 in the very weak Eastern Conference. They can't spot good teams, teams that are above 0.500 in the West, teams with veteran leaders with play-of experience that kind of lead and expect to win.
> 
> Making the play-offs in the West is going to be very difficult. Right now the Blazer are tied with the Jazz for the 8th and final play-of spot. We hold the tie breaker, but Utah has won 8 of 9 and is playing much better in January than they did in December. We are a half game behind Denver and Golden State, who has won 6 of 8. Portland, Denver, Golden State, Utah and Houston are all going to be fighting for the last two play-off spots in the West. Letting a team like Atlanta totally outplay you for 3.5 quarters in your own building is unacceptable. The Blazers can't afford to coast. They can't afford to take anyone lightly. They need to bring their "A" game every night, like they did in December. Or else, they won't make the play-offs.
> 
> ...



Question. A little negative don't you think? Did you really think we were going to be good this year? I sure didn't! I'll take any win we can get. I thought we were gonna' win 25 this season. Interesting how you can come up with a negative view even after we pulled this one out. We are young, have no experience, and don't have our BEST player. I'll take any win we can get!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Question. A little negative don't you think? Did you really think we were going to be good this year? I sure didn't! I'll take any win we can get. I thought we were gonna' win 25 this season. Interesting how you can come up with a negative view even after we pulled this one out. We are young, have no experience, and don't have our BEST player. I'll take any win we can get!


Roy is your best player.. Oden hasn't even played a game yet.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Question. A little negative don't you think?


Yes, I said so didn't I? 



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Interesting how you can come up with a negative view even after we pulled this one out.


You shouldn't need a 4th quarter miracle to "pull one out" at home against the Atlanta Hawks.



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> We are young, have no experience, and don't have our BEST player.


What game were you watching? We did have our BEST player. Without him there wouldn't have been any 4th quarter comeback and no win tonight.



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I'll take any win we can get!


Did I say we should give it back?

BNM


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yes, I said so didn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably didn't mean it like this but the Atlanta Hawks are actually playing pretty well recently, they're coming together and key guys are stepping up.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Boob-No-More, give credit where credit is due. These Hawks aren't as big of pushovers as they have been in the past.

But as for the rest of it, I agree (to an extent). I love that Portland is a huge fourth quarter team, but they can't get by on that too often.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> You probably didn't mean it like this but the Atlanta Hawks are actually playing pretty well recently, they're coming together and key guys are stepping up.


They've lost 5 of 6 with their only win coming against a Seattle team that has lost 14 in a row. Going back a little further, the Hawks have only won 4 of their last 14 games.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

wastro said:


> Boob-No-More, give credit where credit is due. These Hawks aren't as big of pushovers as they have been in the past.


No, but they aren't exactly a great team either. They are 4 games under 0.500 playing in the weak Eastern Conference. They are 6-13 on the road. The Blazers should beat them at home, and it shouldn't take a miracle 4th quarter 14-point come back to do so.

BNM


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Like I said, I agree with most of what you said. I'm just saying that the Hawks started off the year really well and are pretty much where people expected them to be. They're still fighting for a playoff spot.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Boob-No-More said:


> They've lost 5 of 6 with their only win coming against a Seattle team that has lost 14 in a row. Going back a little further, the Hawks have only won 4 of their last 14 games.
> 
> BNM


I didn't mean recently like last 5 games, I meant recently like this season. Anyway, just saying they're not a "pushover team / free win" like some people think anymore, and while they're record might not indicate it, they do put up a fair fight each night.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> That may well be part of it. As I said, that was the concern some folks had about him before the draft. In crunch time, will he take over the game, or meekly step aside? That mindset can be the difference between a talented player being merely good, and being something special.
> 
> I know it may seem like nit-picking - but as much as Outlaw has improved, he shouldn't be a better clutch time player than LaMarcus.


Why should LMA be more clutch than Outlaw? Outlaw is one of the clutchest players in the league.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yeah, I'll take it, too. I said so in my first post. My "complaint" isn't that they won. It isn't that they came from behind and pulled out another 4th quarter miracle. It isn't even the fact that they let Atlanta go up 14 early in the 4th quarter on them (although that shouldn't happen at home). It's about how godawful bad they played at both ends of the court for 3.5 quarters and how they had no life and no passion until Roy took over with 8 minutes to go. Pritchard is always big on building a "culture of winning" - that winning breeds more winning. It becomes habit forming. But, bad habits, like sloppy play and lack of effort, are also habit forming. On most nights, especially against other teams in the West that fighting for a play-off spot, what they did tonight just won't get it done. They were able to pull of a win against a team almost as young as they are, that also lacks play-off experience and veteran leaders - a team that's four games under 0.500 in the very weak Eastern Conference. They can't spot good teams, teams that are above 0.500 in the West, teams with veteran leaders with play-of experience that kind of lead and expect to win.
> 
> Making the play-offs in the West is going to be very difficult. Right now the Blazer are tied with the Jazz for the 8th and final play-of spot. We hold the tie breaker, but Utah has won 8 of 9 and is playing much better in January than they did in December. We are a half game behind Denver and Golden State, who has won 6 of 8. Portland, Denver, Golden State, Utah and Houston are all going to be fighting for the last two play-off spots in the West. Letting a team like Atlanta totally outplay you for 3.5 quarters in your own building is unacceptable. The Blazers can't afford to coast. They can't afford to take anyone lightly. They need to bring their "A" game every night, like they did in December. Or else, they won't make the play-offs.
> 
> ...


Portland, Denver, GS, Utah, and Houston are fighting for the last THREE playoff spots.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yes, I said so didn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree that you "shouldn't need a miracle to pull one out against the Hawks." Sometimes, the "not so good" teams play GREAT and it is not easy to get a win against them. The Celtics only beat the Wolves by one point but the point is they got the win. Same thing when the Nuggets barely beat the Wolves. There's no rule saying that if you're playing a team with a bad record that you're supposed to blow them out. Atlanta is a very talented team that came in and played a GREAT game against us. We were able to overcome that and get the win. Dallas, Phoenix, Utah, Denver, and Cleveland have all lost to the Hawks. We swept them. Doesn't matter how we did it.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> They've lost 5 of 6 with their only win coming against a Seattle team that has lost 14 in a row. Going back a little further, the Hawks have only won 4 of their last 14 games.
> 
> BNM


That doesn't mean that they're a push over. Miami had lost over 10 in a row before they played us but they still played a great game and we had to earn that win just like each and every team that played Miami did.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I didn't mean recently like last 5 games, I meant recently like this season. Anyway, just saying they're not a "pushover team / free win" like some people think anymore, and while they're record might not indicate it, they do put up a fair fight each night.


Exactly. Just cuz they've lost recent games doesn't mean they don't make you earn them.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

The more I think about it... that wasn't a miracle that we pulled off against Atlanta. That was steady play. Roy and company stepped up, made shots, and got stops. It wasn't a hail mary at the buzzer or a fluke turnover. It was solid play. There you go. Did I just set a record? 5 posts in a row? I'm going to bed now.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

i missed the game i had to work i wish i could have seen a replay


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Skimmed through the thread, and I see it more from BNM perspective. I too was at the game (my niece had a "got roy?" sigh and was on the big screen . . . anyone see it?) and what got to me the lack of energy more than anything. The Blazers can not play thaqt way against better teams . . . heck they barely can play that way against the Hawks.

Yes Atlanta played a good/great game on the road. But without the benefit of watching in on tv (where I can rewind and rewatch/analyze the game during timeouts, halftime and after the game) . . . Altlanta was scoring a lot of easy baskets. That high FG% wasn't from being hot from the outside as much as uncontested layups and dunks.

The game did confirm once again that Roy is on a different level. He is not just a player who will only get hot when the right matchup occurs or it's his night. Roy is a leader and star in the league who will figure ways to get it done.

Anyways, what a win. It was fun to be there and watch a crowd get so hyped in the last quarter against the Hawks. I hope they get this energy thing figured out before Lebron and company come to town . . . how are we going to convinve Lebron to play for the Blazers. :biggrin:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> No one has been a bigger cheerleader for LaMarcus than I have - going back to months before the 06 draft. I *hope* you are correct, and this is just a bump in the road.
> 
> In college, the big knock on him was that he was sometimes too passive, too willing to defer to his team-mates, instead of asserting himself as the best player on the team. I am concerned that he has fallen back into that habit. In the long run I believe he will be a better player, and the Blazers a better team, if he develops more of a "take charge" attitude.


Playing on the same team with Roy and Oden (and Travis :biggrin, I don't really see that happening, at least in the near-term. But that doesn't mean he will shy away from the big shot when the ball comes his way, or when his number is called. I've never seen him hesitate to shoot the ball when the situation warrants it. Brandon will "take charge" of the team and the game. Oden will also "take charge" when he gets here. LaMarcus will be there to confidently make his move or take a big shot when the ball is put in his hands. There is nothing wrong with that. And LaMarcus is still quite young by NBA standards (22 years old I believe). In a couple more years, I don't doubt he will also develop a bit more of a take charge attitude.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

God, look at next year's 4th quarter lineup:

Roy
Blake/Jones
Outlaw
Aldridge
Oden

To me, the prioritized list of offensive options is: Roy, Outlaw, Oden, LMA, Blake/Jones. LMA doesn't have to be clutch, take-charge, all-powerful dude. He just needs to be very good on the help defense and hit the occasional 16 footer or high-post hook. What he's doing now is not what he'll be doing next year by a long shot just by virtue of The Big O being in the post.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Skimmed through the thread, and I see it more from BNM perspective. I too was at the game (my niece had a "got roy?" sigh and was on the big screen . . . anyone see it?)


Yep, cute kid. I was there with all three of my offspring and all of us were sporting our new red alternate road jerseys.



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> and what got to me the lack of energy more than anything.


Yep, for 3.5 quarters the Blazers looked lethargic an completely disinterested.



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> That high FG% wasn't from being hot from the outside as much as uncontested layups and dunks.


Yes, on the Atlanta end of the court, it was hard to tell when the pre-game warm-ups ended and the game started. They were driving down the lane at will, tossing up alley-oops for slams and beating the Blazers down the court for more easy dunks.

Again, I'm not trying to be too negative after a win. I'm thrilled they won and was glad I was there with my kids to see that great 4th quarter comeback. However, I'm also not going to bury my head in the sand and pretend that first 3.5 quarters didn't happen. I'm just trying to balance out the euphoria of the great last 8 minutes of play vs. the lousy first 40. 

Nate always preaches about playing hard for a full 48 minutes - and that's exactly what the Blazers did back in December. Lately they've fallen back into a rut where they coast and don't play hard for long stretches. That they can occasionally get away with it and pull out a nail biter in the 4th quarter shows just how great Brandon Roy is and how clutch Travis Outlaw has become. I just don't want to see them become too reliant on the miracle finish. I'd rather they go back to playing with intensity and urgency for all 48 minutes. It's a much better formula for long term success.

BNM


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

> You shouldn't need a 4th quarter miracle to "pull one out" at home against the Atlanta Hawks.



The great thing about sports is that anything can happen. That's why you play the game. Hell, just think how all the teams we've beaten this year have felt, we're supposed to suck. At the NBA level every team is loaded with talent and are capable of beating any other team on a given day. There's no shame in beating the Wolves by one, let alone the Hawks. I totally agree with you though that we didn't look good (okay, bad (okay, very bad)) for the majority of the game, but they were great in the fourth quarter when the game was decided.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> Again, I'm not trying to be too negative after a win. I'm thrilled they won and was glad I was there with my kids to see that great 4th quarter comeback. However, I'm also not going to bury my head in the sand and pretend that first 3.5 quarters didn't happen. I'm just trying to balance out the euphoria of the great last 8 minutes of play vs. the lousy first 40.


Memphis wasn't a good team either, and we barely beat them way back when to start that long winning streak. It was _how we won_ that we all remember, not by how much and not by the record of our opponent. Like it or not, that's what everyone remembered and built upon. It's good to not get too high or too low, but a huge comeback win like last night, considering our recent slump, is huge.


----------

